# Boots Bulging Under Jeans



## AnitaAnne

Even though I don't ride western, I love my Ariat western boots!

I like to show off my boots with skinny jeans :grin: With my boot cut jeans I wear short boots. 

Don't' know if that helps or not...


----------



## PassionateEquestrian71314

I wear skinny jeans a lot more often or just tuck my jeans into my boots but sometimes I like my jeans to go outside. 
I have two pairs of short boots but my jeans won't go over them right. Probably because they're from khols and not what I would consider legitimate 'real jeans'. For example, jeggings arent real jeans nor are those neatly white or other colored jeans. 
That's just me though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Mine are Levi's - I think they are _real jeans_


----------



## Avna

I am not visualizing your problem. When you say "tips" do you mean the toe of your boot? The top edge of the shaft where the pull straps are? Are you saying that you can see the shape of the boot top through the jeans?


----------



## horsesaremylife20

Your boots may be too wide in the calves. My boots are kinda big and you can see the shape of them through my jeans sometimes, but for me it just depends on the jeans.


----------



## Avna

I feel ya on the struggle to find jeans that work. I am short-legged and thick-waisted but not fat (I'm size 4 in pants). After many trials the best I've found for boots jeans for me are the L.L.Bean boot cut petites with a little stretch. But I'm still looking for the perfect jeans . . .


----------



## tinyliny

the boot cut jeans are often tight around the knee, then flair out, so if your boot is pretty wide at the top, it will be very obvious in a boot cut jean. why not a strait cut?

of course, if this is , to you, a real problem, then you are an incredibly lucky person.


----------



## PassionateEquestrian71314

This is DEFINITELY the least of my concerns right now. 
And yes I mean the shape of the top edge where the loops for boot pulls would be. I have really skinny long legs so I can never find a boot-jean combo that is perfect.


----------



## carshon

Try cruel girl or other jeans like that and get extra long so they stack and the pressure from the stack pushes up on the jean. Other than that I would suggest a shorter boot.


----------



## greentree

Fold the tops of your boots down....but those shorty topped boots...


----------



## farmpony84

sounds like your boot cut jeans may not be wide enough. My favorites are the Miss Me jeans, they look really good with boots, I also love the Wranglers Rock 47's. They may fit better since they are made for cowgirls. If you are buying regular store jeans, they may not REALLY be boot cut if you know what I mean. If you are looking for an affordable jean, I haven't bought them in a while but the Arizonas from JC Penneys used to look good with boots.

I don't think I would fold the tops of the boots down, not sure what that would do to the integrity of the leather.

Good luck and don't worry, I know the struggle is real! I hated how my boots looked tucked into my Levis. Although, I actually wore them tucked in a pair of skinny jeans this weekend and they didn't look awful. I wear the Justin boots. Those are my faves.


----------



## PassionateEquestrian71314

Thanks guys!


----------

